# scrab



## universallp (Aug 17, 2019)

universallp submitted a new resource:

scrab - Screenshot capture utility



> *scrab*
> *Scr*een gr*ab* adds a configurable hotkey to quickly select a screen region and add it as an image source to the current scene.
> 
> The plugin saves all screenshots into your home directory by default. If you wish to change that, open your obs-studio config and edit it:
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Cmm1417 (Sep 4, 2019)

Just wanted to say thank you for creating this, it works just like I need it to work


----------



## samproof (Nov 10, 2019)

I was under the impression you'd set the parameters of the screenshot once and then the capture would just capture that area every time. 

I'm looking to be able to just create a screencap on what's in the program screen and save that as a screenshot. Is it possible to have Scrab do that?


----------



## universallp (Nov 10, 2019)

samproof said:


> I was under the impression you'd set the parameters of the screenshot once and then the capture would just capture that area every time.
> 
> I'm looking to be able to just create a screencap on what's in the program screen and save that as a screenshot. Is it possible to have Scrab do that?


No that's not possible with scrab, the plugin is only for quickly taking a screenshot of something and then have it immediately shown on stream.


----------



## wsscherk (Dec 13, 2019)

I've installed the Scrab plug-in semi-successfully, but could use some help in properly registering the 'save-to' folder in the global.ini file.

Per instructions I added in the location, but I think I am using the wrong notation; I tried:

[scrab]
image_folder={C:\Users\William\OBS-Scrabs}   and

[scrab]
image_folder={C:\\Users\\William\\OBS-Scrabs}

Everthing works except no files are saved and so no files are displayed in OBS. Any suggestions gratefully accepted!


----------



## universallp (Dec 13, 2019)

wsscherk said:


> I've installed the Scrab plug-in semi-successfully, but could use some help in properly registering the 'save-to' folder in the global.ini file.
> 
> Per instructions I added in the location, but I think I am using the wrong notation; I tried:
> 
> ...


Don't include the `{}` they were just to indicate the placeholder, other than that the first path notation with single backslashes should be correct.


----------



## Vex_Composure (Jan 9, 2020)

Cheers for this. Works perfectly. Fantastic plugin.  

Would extremely appreciate the ability to have it capture a preset region and show as a pre-adjusted size as a consistent source if possible. (For the purpose of capturing and presenting a freeze frame of the current scene to add as a source to another scene during transitions)


----------



## universallp (Jan 9, 2020)

Vex_Composure said:


> Cheers for this. Works perfectly. Fantastic plugin.
> 
> Would extremely appreciate the ability to have it capture a preset region and show as a pre-adjusted size as a consistent source if possible. (For the purpose of capturing and presenting a freeze frame of the current scene to add as a source to another scene during transitions)


I could add a hotkey that captures the previously selected region, but I don't know what you mean with the second part


----------



## Vex_Composure (Jan 9, 2020)

universallp said:


> I could add a hotkey that captures the previously selected region, but I don't know what you mean with the second part



That would be awesome to have. Perfect for what I'm trying to do.
And don't worry about the second part. After using it more I found out a way to work with it. The source does keep it's properties and adjustments if I just keep it as a back layer in the original scene. 

Thanks again. :)


----------



## homebro2000 (Apr 11, 2020)

Is hotkey function and remembering last region option coming soon?
This will be perfect tool for me.

I want to push a button to capture game screen for my blog


----------



## universallp (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll try and make a release soon


----------



## homebro2000 (Apr 11, 2020)

universallp said:


> I'll try and make a release soon


Awesome!


----------



## universallp (Apr 12, 2020)

universallp updated scrab with a new update entry:

Continous mode and installer



> Added hotkey to retake screenshot at previous position
> Added installer for windows



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kineticscreen (Apr 15, 2020)

What am I doing wrong? I've installed 1.1 with both the Windows EXE installer, and then manually copying over the files from the ZIp (which were already there) but it isn't showing up in OBS?

EDIT: also tried the original 1.0 version. No dice. Running the latest version of OBS 64 bit in Windows 10....


----------



## universallp (Apr 15, 2020)

kineticscreen said:


> What am I doing wrong? I've installed 1.1 with both the Windows EXE installer, and then manually copying over the files from the ZIp (which were already there) but it isn't showing up in OBS?
> 
> EDIT: also tried the original 1.0 version. No dice. Running the latest version of OBS 64 bit in Windows 10....


I need the obs studio log


----------



## kineticscreen (Apr 15, 2020)

Apologies, just realised my computer has 2 x obs-studio folders. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Vandylizer (Apr 20, 2020)

Every time I try to grab a screenshot it zooms in to the upper left quadrant of my screen. I'm guessing it's trying to take a screenshot for 1080p monitor but my laptop is a 4K screen.
Here's my log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/vZbu_RHqTOjT-LG2
Any ideas on how I can get it to stop zooming like this? I'm trying to avoid things like setting my OBS screen resolution to something else because I don't want to mess up any other plugins or scenes.


----------



## universallp (Apr 20, 2020)

Vandylizer said:


> Every time I try to grab a screenshot it zooms in to the upper left quadrant of my screen. I'm guessing it's trying to take a screenshot for 1080p monitor but my laptop is a 4K screen.
> Here's my log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/vZbu_RHqTOjT-LG2
> Any ideas on how I can get it to stop zooming like this? I'm trying to avoid things like setting my OBS screen resolution to something else because I don't want to mess up any other plugins or scenes.


The screenshot tool was taken form the qTox project so I don't really have much to do with it, I also don't have a 4k screen so I can't really test it.


----------



## Vandylizer (Apr 21, 2020)

universallp said:


> The screenshot tool was taken form the qTox project so I don't really have much to do with it, I also don't have a 4k screen so I can't really test it.


Well that's a bummer. Hopefully someone else with a 4K monitor might know. Thanks for your reply :)


----------



## Israel4c (Jun 9, 2020)

Can you please make Mac version


----------



## Banyarola (Jun 9, 2020)

Israel4c said:


> Can you please make Mac version








						Open Broadcaster Software | OBS
					

OBS (Open Broadcaster Software) is free and open source software for video recording and live streaming. Stream to Twitch, YouTube and many other providers or record your own videos with high quality H264 / AAC encoding.




					obsproject.com


----------



## universallp (Jun 9, 2020)

Israel4c said:


> Can you please make Mac version


Seeing how much of a hassle it is to support my other plugins for macOS, most likely not


----------



## Ariellie (Aug 25, 2020)

hope we can get a version for mac... please and thank you


----------



## universallp (Aug 25, 2020)

Ariellie said:


> hope we can get a version for mac... please and thank you


After having supported other plugins for mac, I have decided that I won't be doing that anymore, it's too much effort for a platform that I don't care about.


----------



## likkhonin (Sep 19, 2020)

please, help! 
how to change scrab save folder? where i need to click? in obs preferences or not? thanks!


----------



## hetal (Oct 23, 2020)

please add this plugin for mac.

Thanks so much


----------



## universallp (Oct 23, 2020)

hetal said:


> please add this plugin for mac.
> 
> Thanks so much


As I've previously said, it's not worth the effort. I do this for fun and working with macOS is everything, but fun.


----------



## SKY007 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello, what code can be added to global.ini for continuous screenshots?


----------



## universallp (Dec 25, 2020)

SKY007 said:


> Hello, what code can be added to global.ini for continuous screenshots?


It's a separate hotkey


----------



## wsscherk (Jan 3, 2021)

universallp said:


> Don't include the `{}` they were just to indicate the placeholder, other than that the first path notation with single backslashes should be correct.


I appreciate the help, thank you. I reinstalled using the Windows installer.  Adding the proper notation to the .ini file worked first time out of the box!





WSS


----------



## Caedmon (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks for this plug-in!
I have 3 monitors
Frequently, on pressing the hotkey, only the primary display is available for selecting the capture region.
Once I have captured a region, the next press makes all 3 monitors selectable.
Sadly, this doesn't seem to be 100% repeatable, and (of course) all my tests just now failed (ie all monitors were included)

I use scrab in several different scenes.
The filename is the timestamp, which works fine, since it makes the most recent capture obvious.
The problem is that all the scrab-cap image sources now point to the same file.
I get around this by copying the newly-created capture to scrab-scenename.png and then use a separate source to display it.

Would it be possible in a future version to include the scene name in the file name?
I could then automate this.

All the best,
--C


----------



## universallp (Jan 22, 2021)

Caedmon said:


> Thanks for this plug-in!
> I have 3 monitors
> Frequently, on pressing the hotkey, only the primary display is available for selecting the capture region.
> Once I have captured a region, the next press makes all 3 monitors selectable.
> ...


I know about the multi screen issue, but the selection stuff was written by someone else so I don't really have a clue what's causing it. The sources all point to the same file, because they are all just a reference. I didn't want to keep creating new sources because it would waste memory and make it annoying to clean up. If you want the name of the scene that was active when the screenshot was taken included in the filename that should be possible.


----------



## Caedmon (Jan 23, 2021)

> If you want the name of the scene that was active when the screenshot was taken included in the filename that should be possible


That would be perfect actually.


----------



## Twingsister (Mar 13, 2021)

universallp said:


> universallp submitted a new resource:
> 
> scrab - Screenshot capture utility
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for your work for OBS. That's really useful!
Scrab works fine on my W10 64 OBS 26.1.1 but have no idea of where global.ini file went to. Shall I have to create a new one?

I write to ask a feature, if not implemented yet (and I misunderstood how this tool works). It would be nice to have Scrab to create a distinct OBS image resource for each grab. Strategy for naming these resources would be:
propose SOMENAMEnnnn in a text input field  and ask for confirm or rename. However it seems that continuous mode goes in this direction but in 
*scrab/src/scrab.cpp

is turned false by default... ? Semms there is an option for this, may be Just some doc is missing? Cheers*


----------



## universallp (Mar 13, 2021)

Twingsister said:


> Hi, thanks for your work for OBS. That's really useful!
> Scrab works fine on my W10 64 OBS 26.1.1 but have no idea of where global.ini file went to. Shall I have to create a new one?
> 
> I write to ask a feature, if not implemented yet (and I misunderstood how this tool works). It would be nice to have Scrab to create a distinct OBS image resource for each grab. Strategy for naming these resources would be:
> ...


I added information for it at the bottom of the resource page https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/scrab.845/


----------



## universallp (Sep 1, 2022)

universallp updated scrab with a new update entry:

Qt6 and OBS 28.0.0



> If you have issues with multiple monitors on linux you can set your primary screen in the global.ini file
> via `primary_screen={number}`. '0' is used by default, so you can try 1, 2 etc. which should fix the issues.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## balloonhead (Sep 1, 2022)

New Update blocked. Trojan:Script/Phonzy.A!ml has been detected


----------



## universallp (Sep 1, 2022)

balloonhead said:


> New Update blocked. Trojan:Script/Phonzy.A!ml has been detected


Yeah that sometimes happens, not much that I can do.


----------



## balloonhead (Sep 1, 2022)

So only workaround is not using the installer and only the zip with the files.


----------



## universallp (Sep 1, 2022)

Pretty much, it'll probably eventually be marked as a false positive


----------

